# honey weights



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hope this helps,

http://www.beekeeping.com/goodies/conversions_bee.htm 
http://www.beekeeping.co.nz/convert.htm#sugarmix2 
http://www.onlineconversion.com/


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

quart=3# 
gallon = 12#


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

This is a question that has always confused me and Pancho's answer is the best I've seen yet! Thanks!


----------

